

Can we all agree to call it js instead of javascript? - chrismealy

The name "javascript" has bugged me since 1995. Now that it has been well established as a real language (and not some flaky browser toy that was hoped would go away) it deserves a name with less pathetic baggage[1]. Can we all agree to call it "js" instead of "javascript"? js is a pretty nice name.<p>[1] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript#History
======
Rgk
I think the name BrowserScript would be better.

~~~
hga
A friend of mine settled on that and no one he's mentioned the term to,
including myself, didn't know what he's referring to.

------
mgkimsal
Even at <http://jsmag.com> I still use the word 'JavaScript' regularly, but do
think JS works better. I've similarly been bugged by the naming since the
early days, and the continual confusion with Java even these days still irks
me.

